# Any suggestions for the new custom lift?



## lukel321 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm in the final stages of finishing up my custom lift for the brute. Now it's time to start deciding which tire/rim combo would go good along with which axles would be the best to run for the sandy soil at mud nats. Any suggestions for anything on the bike please throw out there! I appreciate it guys!

Photo by lukel321 • Instagram

Photo by lukel321 • Instagram

Photo by lukel321 • Instagram


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good, rear brackets look like Catvos? For axles your pretty much limited to Gorilla, Turner, or Cobra. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## lukel321 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah the a arms and shock brackets look similar to catvos but i did all the calculations for the lift myself. Ill try and have skme more picks of the lift up soon. And as far as axles go ill probably end up bringing my bike over to gorilla in Monroe, LA for some custom sized axles beings im only a few hours away. Ive heard that if you try and order a custom legth you'll be running in circles with these people. For about $400 per axle i want it to atleast be made right.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks pretty good.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

how big of a lift is it?


----------



## lukel321 (Jul 7, 2012)

It totals to about 7.5" total lift


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

nice man, cant wait till you have some axles in it and vids of it riding! i love seeing other lifted bikes. you going with gorillas or turners?


----------



## lukel321 (Jul 7, 2012)

Im gonna call up Turner Axle in a bit and have a talk with them about my options and pricing, ive come this far and i might as well do it right.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah man do it right for sure. you made the tie rods also yourself?


----------



## lukel321 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yessir, ive got 3/4" pipe bend to the angles i need, welded inserts with heavy duty heim joints, ill have some pics in a day or two. And not to mention i just spoke to Turner axle and they really have their stuff together! Evo axles in the rear with standards in the front, $650 a piece rear $350 a peice front, two year no question warranty and no extra charge for custom lenth, SOLD!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

nice man, shoot if your tie rods are good and you know what measurement you would need ill buy a pair from ya if i cant fix mine myself, catvos was asking 250 for new ones


----------



## lukel321 (Jul 7, 2012)

if you'd like you could send me your old ones because the bends and measurments will most likely be a tad different, i can get you a price for the inserts joints and pipe and get back with you. ill go take a few pics of my lift and post them in a few.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Ok dumb question here... Why are axles so much? 650 and 350? Holy $##$ I hope I never break one! Aren't they just a tube?


----------



## lukel321 (Jul 7, 2012)

A few pics of the lift, about to be torn apart, finish up a few welds, grinded and powder coated. Axles are on order!


----------



## lukel321 (Jul 7, 2012)

And no eagleeye76 axles arent normally that expensive. I ordered Turner Evo axles which are appearently the "baddest" on the market. Axles are actually much more complicated than they look. You have two heavy duty cv cups with a hardened 4140 or d2 splined shaft cut to length.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Ok that would make more sense. Thanks for the info!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

luke that lift looks good .. nice work. i would go with turner also . i'm running there HD axles and they are tough and do not get hot when trail riding . i have a witness that has seen me ride trails for miles with no water and the boots were not even close to hot.. you going to keep the green plastics? if so i think orange or if want to get wild chrome it then powder coat it.. be like a candy paint job...


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

You could try to sleeve your stock axles worth a shot before you spend 1800 on new ones


----------



## lukel321 (Jul 7, 2012)

Im still debating on color of the a arms, But as far as the axles go ive already extended my stockers. I cut the splines off on my lathe, cut down some d2 material pieced it together welded and recut, they came out pretty good actually, just too much of an angle for stock, im running at 35 degree's which is the max the stocks will even arch over to. Turner axles will run uo to 40 degree's, so im in the prime angle for them.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

RYAN. said:


> You could try to sleeve your stock axles worth a shot before you spend 1800 on new ones


That's been tried !! Longer rod with stock cv's = fail. Ask anyone who had an original twisted lift. They will not hold up.


----------



## lukel321 (Jul 7, 2012)

X2 to that! Stock cv's just cant hang. They are made to just get the job done, no more. For proof just take a look at my stockers, both rears are broken.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Turner HD's will go 40*, the Evo's will go over 50* but not reccomended for static ride angle that high. 

The only bad thing about Turner is the wait time. They told me 2-3 weeks on a pair of Evo's for the back of our 4" can-am set-up and it took them 7 weeks to finish, now waiting on delivery will be the 8th week. - They have a great product, but that's just ridiculous on the lead time. I understand they're custom length, but the bar lengths are the only difference from an otherwise stock replacement. No reason they can't have joints ready on the shelf & just build the bars per order. 

For note, with the regular HD axles it's $350 each for fronts $400 each for rears. The Evo's are $650 either way, no reason for them up front though.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes turner is notoriously slow. But if your semi close like he is you can go to his shop and be in and out in a few hours.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah tell me about it walker haha


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Just send them to filthy he lives like 30 minutes from turners shop.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

walker said:


> Just send them to filthy he lives like 30 minutes from turners shop.


This is true 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## lukel321 (Jul 7, 2012)

yeah, turner told me about a month, im expecting to be a few months so in the meanwhile i build some modified stockers that will hold me content until i get my Turners. these stock axles are maxed out though! but still rides pretty good


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Thos axles look pretty kool. Bike looks good lifted!


----------



## lukel321 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks man. I'm going to make one final pass on the lathe on my stock axles and get them painted as well and they will look like they came from the factory like that haha. im very pleased with how everything came out, now its just time to get it grinded and painted up!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

looks very good ....hopefully those axles will hold up until you get the turners.... *crosses fingers* goodluck on the finalization of the build and bike looks killer man!


----------

